# Goat has Eye/Nose disharge



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 27, 2011)

Our neighbor's goat has dried gook in her nose and under her eyes. I think she's deficient because he does not feed her correctly or provide minerals. Should I suggest the minerals, or could it be something more serious?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2011)

It sounds like it could be something more serious but you may have to be careful about suggesting things. Obviously the goat needs proper feed and minerals and now probably some antibiotics but some people just don't care.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 27, 2011)

My goal is to get him to give me the goat. She's alone and needs better care. I'm getting two new ND babies in a few weeks after they are weaned and I'm hoping I can just add her to our barn. She's not a dairy goat, and no clue as to the breed. (She's all white, horns, beard etc.)

She is not fenced and frequently comes into our yard for a fresh strawberry or a handful of sunflower seeds. She also likes to eat our apple tree. 

I just thought maybe I should put some loose minerals out for her to get when she comes to our yard. But, I am worried about pink eye. 

If I can get him to surrender her, I will have the Vet come before the babies come home.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2011)

Certainly you putting out the minerals will help her. I would suspect pneumonia before I would suspect pinkeye.  But until a vet would look at her, it really could be anything. I sure hope he gives the goat to you. Sounds like she needs a new home.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 27, 2011)

How bout instead of criticizing the way he's raising his goat to build a case for trying to get him to 'give' or 'surrender' the goat to you....why not just offer to buy her?

That's how people usually acquire goats, afterall...they buy them.  He probably bought her, which gives him the right to raise her whatever way he wants -- within the limits of the law, of course.

If people came along and gave me suggestions or tried to get me to 'surrender' my goats everytime one got a booger, I'd shoot somebody.  Or maybe I'd just shoot all my goats while they watched helplessly -- also perfectly legal, since they're LIVESTOCK.

I actually saw a story on the news the other day about some folks who were being brought up on animal cruelty charges for having rail-thin, bony, puny, sickly looking horses on their farm.  The charges were the result of an anonymous phone call, most likely from a passerby with a cell phone..  Reporter said these same people had been brought up on cruelty charges at least one other time..

The owners declined comment, but the film clearly showed the horses standing around a big round bale of decent looking grass hay munching to their hearts' content..  The film crew also caught a neighbor -- or it could have been vice versa, I suppose -- and asked him some questions..

He was *pissed off* that they were being brought up on charges again and informed the viewing audience in no uncertain terms that these horses had been recently purchased from the auction *because* they were thin and sickly, and that the new owners were trying to nurse them back to health..  He went on to say that it was the exact same situation as the last time these folks were hauled in on charges..  My guess is that some clueless townie drove by, went "Oh no, those people are being cruel to those horses!" and -- instead of being brave enough to walk up to the front door, look the owners in the eye, and ask why their horses are so thin -- they made an anonymous phone call without having any idea as to what was *actually* going on.

And, btw...just because a goat has eye boogers doesn't mean it has pinkeye.  I suspect that if you knew much about goats at all, you'd know that..  Maybe he feeds dusty hay...no crime in that.  And I would think you'd also know that an all white goat with a beard is probably a dairy breed, or is at least heavily influenced by dairy breeds..  Without a picture, I'd actually guess it's a Saanen or Saanen-cross.

I mean...have you ever even *owned* a goat?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 27, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I actually saw a story on the news the other day about some folks who were being brought up on animal cruelty charges for having rail-thin, bony, puny, sickly looking horses on their farm.  The charges were the result of an anonymous phone call, most likely from a passerby with a cell phone..  Reporter said these same people had been brought up on cruelty charges at least one other time..
> 
> The owners declined comment, but the film clearly showed the horses standing around a big round bale of decent looking grass hay munching to their hearts' content..  The film crew also caught a neighbor -- or it could have been vice versa, I suppose -- and asked him some questions..
> 
> He was *pissed off* that they were being brought up on charges again and informed the viewing audience in no uncertain terms that these horses had been recently purchased from the auction *because* they were thin and sickly, and that the new owners were trying to nurse them back to health..  He went on to say that it was the exact same situation as the last time these folks were hauled in on charges..  My guess is that some clueless townie drove by, went "Oh no, those people are being cruel to those horses!" and -- instead of being brave enough to walk up to the front door, look the owners in the eye, and ask why their horses are so thin -- they made an anonymous phone call without having any idea as to what was *actually* going on.


Uh, sounds like a BS story to me. Why would he be charged if he said he just bought them and was feeding them?  Or did he just put out a nice bale of hay since he got caught?  And if these people routinely rescue malnourished horses, they should probably learn to call Animal Control and TELL them what they're doing so when Animal Control gets calls from well-meaning passersby, they can inform them. 

I have called and reported places that look like they're neglecting animals. I'd rather hurt someone's feelings than see an animal being treated poorly.  What's the harm in that? If the owners are truly caring for the animal, they can prove that and Animal Control can be on their way.  If they are neglecting an animal, Animal Control can deal with it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> If people came along and gave me suggestions or tried to get me to 'surrender' my goats everytime one got a booger, I'd shoot somebody.  Or maybe I'd just shoot all my goats while they watched helplessly -- also perfectly legal, since they're LIVESTOCK.


Let me pick myself up off the floor from laughter before I comment. LOL

We have very nosy neighbors they drive me crazy, she calls every now and then to tell me about my goats, She said to me last time," I think I know more about your goats, than you do." Hmmm interesting. Last time she called, saying a goat was being loud, I said," Well, since you know more about my goats than I do, I would think you would know why she is being loud." Have a nice day.  
Any way, I told my husband if I had the guts, the next time she called I would just go up in the field and shoot the damn thing right in front of her, and pull out my butchering knife, hack off a leg, and offer her some."  I bet she would stop calling me about my goats.    

before I get a thousand OMG! I wouldn't do that, but it humors me to think legally I could and she couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 27, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Uh, sounds like a BS story to me. Why would he be charged if he said he just bought them and was feeding them?


Uh, because people lie and there's a difference between a cop and a judge.  



> Or did he just put out a nice bale of hay since he got caught?


Not according to the highly-pissed-off neighbor, who said the folks *absolutely were* feeding the animals.



> And if these people routinely rescue malnourished horses, they should probably learn to call Animal Control and TELL them what they're doing so when Animal Control gets calls from well-meaning passersby, they can inform them.


Perhaps.  



> I have called and reported places that look like they're neglecting animals. I'd rather hurt someone's feelings than see an animal being treated poorly.  What's the harm in that?


Where's the harm?!?!??  Uh, have you ever priced a criminal defense lawyer?   

And btw...when you chose to call on someone, why didn't you stop, go up to the door, knock, then look the folks in the eye and ask about the condition of their animals?  Did you not have the nerve to do that??



> If the owners are truly caring for the animal, they can prove that and Animal Control can be on their way.  If they are neglecting an animal, Animal Control can deal with it.


Yeah, they can prove it...in court...at great personal expense, both financial and from the sheer headache of having to deal with something like that.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok - well, for the record - the goat was free, he took two free goats and one already died. 

He also took a horse, which I adopted when he neglected her so bad that her hooves got infected and she developed gangrene in her leg from an injury he did not treat. She is now LIVING with a VET for 24 hour care.

He also started out with 20 chickens last summer - 17 are dead and the other three live in my barn now because they will not go home. 

So, before you accuse me of being a nosey neighbor that does not know anything about goats - step back - get the whole story.

The neighbor does not live on his property, he only feeds cracked corn and last fall he brought in a large round bale of hay - still laying in the field. 

I am trying to do what is best for the animal. I will call a vet first and then HE/SHE can tell me I don;t know anything about goats. 

I thought this site was for help - not judgment.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 27, 2011)

AND- when I said she was not a dairy goat - I meant she was not being bred or used for milk.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 27, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> And btw...when you chose to call on someone, why didn't you stop, go up to the door, knock, then look the folks in the eye and ask about the condition of their animals?  Did you not have the nerve to do that??


Uh, in case you haven't noticed, people with animals that look neglected typically don't have homes that I would *ever* stop at.  AND, most people who neglect animals are NOT nice people and since I like being alive I haven't ever wanted to stop and risk anything.  In my experience, it is rare to see an emaciated animal at a nice home, with a nice barn, with nice green pastures, nice fences, etc.  



> If the owners are truly caring for the animal, they can prove that and Animal Control can be on their way.  If they are neglecting an animal, Animal Control can deal with it.





> Yeah, they can prove it...in court...at great personal expense, both financial and from the sheer headache of having to deal with something like that.


Well, the animal control around there must be different, because around here if the animal has food, water, and shelter, there's nothing they can do about it.  The guy in your story MUST have had some sort of auction receipt or something to prove when he got the horses.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 27, 2011)

I already called animal control - she can't cross the city limits!

If you look at www.sheepandgoat.com - the pink eye pictures look exactly like the goat next door - that is why I suggested pink eye.

I think I'll just try warm wet towels to wipe her face, and put out the minerals for her when she comes into our yard. She's not sneezing, or snotting, just dried "boogers" on her nose. 

Any other - helpful - suggestions are welcome.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 27, 2011)

If you are getting kids soon you might want better fencing to keep her off your property so it doesn't get infected with stuff that could harm your own goats.  I understand your wish to help, but you also need to protect your own future baby goats, especially since they are so fragile while young.

I'd just offer him $50 for the goat and be done with it.  Actually, that is what I have done in the past, several times.  You will need a good quarantine area, though.  And have her tested for everything just in case.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I already called animal control - she can't cross the city limits!
> 
> If you look at www.sheepandgoat.com - the pink eye pictures look exactly like the goat next door - that is why I suggested pink eye.
> 
> ...


You can treat her with La 200 at the rate of 1cc per 40lbs, for 5 days for the pink eye. Even if it isn't pink eye, she probably is sick with a sinus problem or something. La 200 could  help with any of those things. You can also squirt some in her eye as a wash for the infection.

I would put up a fence, this neighbor will just keep bringing more animals home and are you going to offer to take them all in?  she is a walking germ festival coming onto your property. 

pLus, I don't know what the laws are by you, but if you start taking care of this animal and it gets onto the road, you will be part owner of it and liable for any damages it causes by it being loose, I wouldn't want anything to do with that. Fence in you yard/land to keep your animals safe. 

call the police and report a loose animal out, so if it does cause an accident you are on record reporting it.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)

I gotta second Free's comment...
If you're bringing home susceptible kids, I wouldn't let her near them.  Your place may well already be contaminated if his other animals have been there / she comes often.

It's so much easier to start w/ clean animals than it is to clear up 'funk' once you've got it.

I commend you for wanting to help, truly...but not at the risk of your new kids.  Just something to consider...

Pink eye pretty much has to run it's course, there's no 'cure'.  Terramycin / tetracycline in the eye can help speed that up.

She could also have one of a thousand contagious ickies that may or may not be easy to cure.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 27, 2011)

i was thinking 'get good fencing' also. 

and to be fair, you'd be taking a chance treating - or feeding - someone else's animal for a lot of reasons. for instance, how do you know he's not just feeding her out to take her to market? if you gave her antibiotics and he took her to slaughter the next day you've put someone in danger (i'm allergic to some antibiotics and there is a slaughter withholding period for some of them). 

lots of people around here have "off farm" land and use goats as brush clearers. its not unusual and its not abuse. there are a million reasons for a snotty nose - some easy to fix and some not. 

Roll and others have good points about not taking on someone else's problem and risking it contaminating your new girls. 

if he wants to sell you that goat, great. if not, spend the money on really good fencing. 

good luck!


----------



## elevan (Apr 27, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> i was thinking 'get good fencing' also.
> 
> and to be fair, you'd be taking a chance treating - or feeding - someone else's animal for a lot of reasons. for instance, how do you know he's not just feeding her out to take her to market? if you gave her antibiotics and he took her to slaughter the next day you've put someone in danger (i'm allergic to some antibiotics and there is a slaughter withholding period for some of them).
> 
> ...


x2

And if you medicate someone else's goat and said goat dies, you could be held liable for causing it's death.

Offer to buy her or put up a fence and ignore it (hard as it can be).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2011)

You could tie her up everytime she comes on your property and call it in and have the county come out and return her to her home. They would get tired of this real fast, and he would have to provide her fencing, shelter...ectt... As a farmer you are by law expected to keep your animals on your own property. Legally, he would be expected to pay you for the goat eating on your trees.  

You could tie her up, and walk her back to the neighbor and explain to him, she is damaging trees on your property, after 3 or 4 times of returing her, you could offer her a home and fencing, but if you are getting your own goats, and are wanting a disease free herd, that wouldn't be the way to go. 

No matter what you choose to do, i see fencing in your future.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 27, 2011)

We have the fence, just got the fence stretcher today. Just devil's advocate. If I fence the other goat OUT - how many diseases, if any are airborn? Can they catch anything through the fence?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh yeah...pretty much all of them if they 'visit' through the fence or even stand close by it and she sneezes or coughs or squirts runny poo through.


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 27, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> How bout instead of criticizing the way he's raising his goat to build a case for trying to get him to 'give' or 'surrender' the goat to you....why not just offer to buy her?
> 
> That's how people usually acquire goats, afterall...they buy them.  He probably bought her, which gives him the right to raise her whatever way he wants -- within the limits of the law, of course.
> 
> If people came along and gave me suggestions or tried to get me to 'surrender' my goats everytime one got a booger, I'd shoot somebody.  Or maybe I'd just shoot all my goats while they watched helplessly -- also perfectly legal, since they're LIVESTOCK.


So much for the "GPS" on your signature.    I believe she was asking about eye boogers and a snotty nose.


----------

